
Surviving the Framework Hype Cycle - jmduke
https://speakerdeck.com/tehviking/surviving-the-framework-hype-cycle
======
patio11
You can draw lessons out of this for your career, too, in addition to your
personal intersection with the lifecycle of one or more technologies.

Video of talk is here: [https://t.co/sk99UiZCtA](https://t.co/sk99UiZCtA)
Haven't watched yet; on basis of slides and seeing Brandon speak previously,
strong recommendation.

~~~
wikwocket
Thanks for the video link - the slides are great, but the video is even
better, since a bunch of the slides are animated. Actually, 'animated'
describes the whole presentation pretty well. :) Clearly a thought-out and
well-crafted presentation, and lots of insights.

------
pchristensen
Here are my notes on the talk:
[http://pchristensen.com/blog/articles/surviving-the-
framewor...](http://pchristensen.com/blog/articles/surviving-the-framework-
hype-cycle-brandon-hays/)

